# What a day on the Ohio River



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a guy that works with me and his son out on the river on 9-24-06
The river was up into the tree line but we got into some great fish, boated twelve Channel cats, total weight 113# with an average weight of over 9.41# smallest was 5.6# largest was a brute at 15.2 pounds, these fish took fresh Shad and frozen Skipjacks, slammed each pole down hard the big one broke the drag loose before Ben got the pole out of the rod holder, he was one very happy young man and I think he may be "Hooked" on Ohio River fishing, it was windy and the current was crankin but the rod slammers made up for the bad conditions, pictures to follow:


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pics Doc!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man you just gotta love the ferocious channel action when the rivers rising! thanks for sharing!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Great day under not so hot conditions. I debated all day and decided against it.

How is everyone?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some darn nice channels!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

doc,those are some fine lookin' piggies.great average weight for sure.and one look at the bellies and there's no doubt they're eatin' good.
thanks for the report.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I hit the river for aobut two hours yesterday afternoon, I had two white bass, two smallish stripers (15"), a nice 26" hybrid and the last fish of the day was a cat that hit a crank bait. It took me at least 10 minutes to work him close to the bank before the hooks pulled out. I never did see him but I'm guessing it was around 20 lbs., all I had was some tell tale slime on the line but it was a great fight. I see that the river is already on the way back down this morning, I was hoping for some more action this afternoon.
Cady


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on putting them on fish  nice pics!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Doc, nice job and certainly a pleasant suprise with all big fish like those!! Were they all in 1 spot? and how much weight was needed to hold the baits down? 8 oz? I did well locally as the GMR crested Saturday morning, gotta love the high water bite!!

Salmonid


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thank's for the report and nice fish. Look's like someone had a nice fishfry


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope they didn't have the fishfry with those channels from the Ohio. I've been told the river is extremely polluted. Is that true?

Paul


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope no fish fry, I have been a CPR fisherman all of my life, everything is released from my boat, Salamoid, we were using 5 ounces of weight don't take much to hold down big baits in that slack water, we just kept working up and down the river, when the current changed so did we. Macfish, doing great catching some fish here and there, hanging in there on the tournament trail, currently 8th place overall. ohioman76 the river has really cleaned up over the years thanks alot to laws governing discharges into the river and those Zebra mussels do a number on keeping the river clean, I remember years ago it was pretty dirty, very seldom did you see it clean and clear like we do now...........Doc


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I did make it back to the river this afternoon and caught two shovelheads on consecutive casts and both were 30" long. I was throwing a 3" shad body on a 1/4 oz. jig head. I also caught a little smallmouth, a drum, lost a gar and snagged a buffalo. I was trying for white bass or hybrids but no luck with them, the cats were a bonus. I measured them against my rod but had no way to weigh them. If anyone is wondering the river is filthy and you should never fish in there. (LOL)
Cady


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Great Job Doc!!

Thanks for the pointers yesterday as well...

We were out on the Ohio yesterday just up river from Doc and we also did fairly well... Just like Doc we were boating mostly Channels. 5 Channels and 1 small Flatty. Our biggest was a 9lb channel. Ours were taking Live gills and cut fresh shad (nothing on our frozen skips)

Got a new computer and now trying to figure out how to get the pictures downloaded. Once I get em downloaded I will get them posted.

Again great work on the river yesterday Doc.. though I think we must have been about the only 2 boats out there. I think we only seen one other boat up where we were at and we were on the river from 5 am till about 4 pm.

Oh by the way Doc.... Wheres that picture of the big Carp...err mean "Cart" fish you pulled up? :->


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Pictures....

Not sure how well this will work, not sure how the quality of the pictures will look after I resized them...

The 1st pictures is the group of guys I took out with me, the next 2 pictures are the 7.4 lb and the 8.10 lb channels. Those are the first river cats the guy thats holding them has caught. Hopefully it will keep him coming back for more...

Didnt get the 9lbers picture... the guy that caught him, dropped him back in after weighing without getting his picture taken (thats the guy on the left hand side in the boat, hes my regular fishing partner)


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Jason,

No picture of the cart, was killing us just pulling it up and leaning out over the boat to wrestle the anchor from the child seat, it was stuck down in there good plus that 4mph current was pushing it against the front of the boat, on your pictures I use Image Shack, doesn't burn any of this websites space, I shoot all my pictures at the best quality which is 2200 X 1800 dpi then just let image Shack resize them to 640 X 500 or so, very little lost plus I have the originals on the camera then I burn them to a disk, we had a ton of boats go by us everyone was down at the ballgame, had a bunch of barges go by also one slipped right up close to us on the Kentucky side, don't know why he was that close we were targeting humps in 12 foot of water and he had to be knocking the tops off them as close as he was to us loaded down with coal and the water marks on the barge were at 14 foot, but the bigger fish came after he passed by ............Doc


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

doc those are some nice channels,looks like a fun day on the river


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Doc.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Now why didn't we find all those fish when you took me Doc?  


Looks like a very good day indeed.


----------

